# Desperately need advice



## Gimli (8/5/18)

Hi All

I'm sure this isnt the 1st time this has been asked and I have tried to look around the forum. Still new to the foorum and struggling to find what Im looking for.

I currently vape with a Smok AL85 an dwould like to upgrade my mod. I already have a Vandyvape Kylin RTA an a VGOD Elite clone RDA.

I have been looking at getting a Voopoo Drag Resin or the Geekvape Gbox Squonker.

Any advice on these devices or a suggestion to something in a simliar price range would help a load.

Thanks for any help


----------



## Stosta (8/5/18)

From what I've heard you won't be disappointed with the Drag @Gimli .

I personally don't like it but only due to the way it looks. If you like / don't mind it then I think you'll be quite happy with it!


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (8/5/18)

Voopoo drag is an excellent choice not crazy expensive and a good well round performer just make sure u have a 2 bay battery charger and 2 batteries as the al85 uses only 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (8/5/18)

Hi @Gimli,

I'm gonna go with a Minikin V2 or Minikin Reborn, and even though I have not owned any of those mods, all I hear is good reviews on both mods.

What is your budget for your new mod?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## vicTor (8/5/18)

I agree on the V2's, I have 2, daily drivers, rock solid, but depends on your budget I guess

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Anvil (8/5/18)

I will second a minikin V2. Good chipset and great performer, also find it a lot more comfortable in my hand than the drag.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gimli (8/5/18)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Hi @Gimli,
> 
> I'm gonna go with a Minikin V2 or Minikin Reborn, and even though I have not owned any of those mods, all I hear is good reviews on both mods.
> 
> What is your budget for your new mod?



Thanks for the advice, thinking of spending maybe R1500, will look into those mods and see if i can find it near me.


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (8/5/18)

Anvil said:


> I will second a minikin V2. Good chipset and great performer, also find it a lot more comfortable in my hand than the drag.


I might just change my daily driver to a Minikin V2... Great Mod for sure

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (8/5/18)

Gimli said:


> Thanks for the advice, thinking of spending maybe R1500, will look into those mods and see if i can find it near me.


Great stuff

Your budget will surely allow for a great mod to purchase...

I'm sure other vapers will agree with me when I say - Do Your Research 

All the best!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (8/5/18)

The drag has been around for a while and imho i think its outdated...I think there are alot better options out there using 21700 batteries. Look at the ijoy epsion solo or istick pico 21700. Using that you could always carry a spare battery but using a 21700 that should get you through an entire day vaping. Unless you vape 50+ watts...

https://blingsa.co.za/products/joyetech-espion-solo-21700-80w-tc-box-mod-4000mah
https://blingsa.co.za/products/eleaf-istick-pico-21700-100w-tc-box-mod-4000mah

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (8/5/18)

The paint quality on the Voopoo Drag is garbage, even with a sleeve it will chip within a month of usage.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darius1332 (8/5/18)

Gbox is absolutely amazing and can be picked up for around R850 on specials running at some stores. When I find a black one in stock I'll be buying a second one.


----------



## RainstormZA (8/5/18)

Nothing beats the SMOANT Cylon...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## r0ckf1re (8/5/18)

The Voopoo is cumbersome and heavy as a daily, even though its a good mod. 

For your budget, I would suggest you keep an eye out for a squonk setup. Now that is an upgrage, IMO.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (8/5/18)

I was a drag owner, the paint quality is a turn off. With the sleeve on its very difficult to even put it in your pocket and a greater struggle to take it out. unless u are into temperature control or deeply in love with wattage curves don't go for a drag. The only reason a drag is a hit because of the gene vape chip in it.
I have been using a gbox for several months now, honestly chip wise I don't see any differences.you can use it as a squonker or put a normal atty on it to use it as a normal mod. The gbox is lighter and much better than the drag for everyday use. I will recommend a gbox anytime.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------

